# Power steering pump mounting bolts



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

I got a new Saginaw PS pump to use with the new CVF Racing belt kit I plan to instal. 

I have a silly question about the mounting studs on the back of the pump. The belt bracket kit uses the upper mounting point, leaving the lower "stud" unused. It's a bit of an eyesore, so I'm wondering if I can just swap the top PS pump "bolt" plug to the "bottom" stud on the back of the pump? Will this cause any issues? Do these bolts need to be sealed with something?
Thanks


----------



## anguilla1980 (Sep 29, 2016)

Yes, I removed mine when I did my CVF serpentine setup. Mine was in there hella tight but it is a blind hole.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

awesome, thanks!


----------

